# طلب من السيد ابراهيم غانم ارجو الاهتمام



## محبة الخالق (8 مايو 2011)

*السادة الزملاء الأفاضل
سلام الله عليكم و رحمته و بركاته...
أود أولاً أن أتقدم بخالص الشكر و التقدير و الإمتنان إلى السيد الكريم المهندس / المهدي...
و إلى كل الأخوة و الزملاء المشاركين....

و يطيب لي إذا سمحتم أن أعرض على حضراتكم نقاط إجتهادية مني أملاً في ان تلقى إستحساناً لديكم...
هذه النقاط إكتسبتها حينما دفعني طموحي في السابق لعمل مشروع صغير لتعبئة المنظفات و كانت لي محاولات لإنتاج المساحيق و تمت تجربة الكثير من التركيبات المختلفة سواء كانت مذكورة في الكتب المتخصصة و الوصفات التي تمت تجربتها و يتم تطبيقها و كانت لي ملاحظات عند إجراء التجارب التطبيقية عليها... فكنت أصبو للوصول بالمنتج إلى أقصى درجات الجودة مقارنة بمثيلاتها على المستوى الدولي من منتجات الشركات الكبرى العاملة في هذا المجال....
و علمت أن هناك عدة طرق للوصول لذلك و هي أن الشركات العاملة تكون بترخيص من شركات كبرى ترسل لها المنتج مجزء مرحلياً على هيئة مركبات نصف مصنعة و أخرى في طور الإعداد بالإضافة للمواد المالئة و يتم خلطها على مراحل و تعبئتها في شكل منتج نهائي....
و أن هذه المركبات لها أسماء تجارية مدونة على العبوات الخارجية بحيث يصعب عليك أحياناً أن تجد أحداها....
و عكفت لدراسة هذا الأمر التي أمتدت معي قرابة العامين و نصف العام أدرس و أحلل و أحاول الإجابة على أسئلة صادفتني لماذا هذه الخامة تحديداً و لماذا بهذا الشكل و الكيفية....
و وجدت أن الموضوع ليس بسيطاً كما يبدوا لنا أحياناً....
معذرة للإطالة و لكني أريد أن أوضح لنفسي و لكم بعض الأشياء و أتمنى النقاش و التفاعل معي فيها...

أولاً: وجدت أن المسائلة ليست مجرد منظف و حسب بل هي تقنية مستهدفة على الرغم من إرتفاع تكلفتها إلا أنها تحمل ضمن طياتها هدف إقتصادي أيضاً.. فلكل خامة داخلة في التركيب أكثر من وظيفة
لأنك تتعامل مع مغسلة ألية مغلقة وفق برنامج مغلق و تهدف لإزالة بقع و تنظيف إتساخات مختلفة كصدأ على الملابس و تبييض و تهدف لبريق (زهزهة).. إلخ... فهذا مطلب من متطلبات العملية التنظيفية للملابس علاوة على محاكاة ظروف مياه عسرة و غيره و حفاظ على معدة و حفاتظ على ملابس.. إلخ....

التركيبة بالمسميات التجارية:
مادة أيونية ـ مادة أنيونية ـ صابون ـ أنزيم ـ زيلوتيس .... إلخ.....

بيان التركيب:
Part: I

Tween 20 or 40 or 60 or 80 Nonionic 3%


+


Enzyme 1 : 2 %


Part: II
Sulphonic + C.soda 5 : 15 %
Sodium Metasilicate: 32%
Soda Ash Light: 25.3 %
Sodium Hexa Metaphosphate: 9.7 %

Part: III
Siquestrene 4:EDTA: 4%
Sodium dichloro Isothyano Uriate Dihydrate: 3%
Sodium Gluconate: 2%
Sodium Silicon AlominateZilotez):
(Sod. Silicate + Kaolin Light) 2%

Part: VI
Soap: (Sodium Soap) N.M.T. 5 %


Polycarboxelatse: (Metalic Soap) N.M.T. 5 %
= Mixture from:
[(1 part) (2 part Sodium Soap + 1 part Calcium Chloride)]
+
[(1 part) (1 part Sodium Soap + 1 part Mg Chloride)]​

الزهرة
0.2 %​(برسيل ـ إيريال ـ تايد)
هذه المسميات موضحة بالتركيب و كل له أكثر من وظيفة..
و يسعدني المناقشة فيها.....
أخوكم.. إبراهيم غانم​*

اخي العزيز ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح اكثر في هذه التركيبه وهل تصلح انو تكون سائل جل بدل المسحوق للغسالات الاوتوماتيك 

وارجو من سيادتك ذكر المسميات باللغه العربيه وتوضيح النسب والكميات بالمئه وطريقة التحضير 

اسف كتير تقلت عليك بس محتاج هيك تركيبه والك مني كل الود والاحترام لشخصك ومشكور سلفا 
​


----------

